# pc keeps "crashing"/black screen



## bobomcbob (Feb 6, 2020)

hello
some time ago the police confiscated my pc(story for another time) so i bought a new one on a budget. everything worked fine, no problems at all other than low performance in most new games. 
i started to look for a decent gpu in my price range and found the rx 570 8gb. since i put the gpu in my pc it started to randomly crash/monitors just go dark and i have to press the reset button, or the monitors go black for like a second(like when you change the hz or something) then back to normal. rarest error was a "video scheduler internal error" bluescreen(dunno if even related). at first i thought is was because of my 450w psu so i bought a 600w psu but the problems still remains. i installed windows several times new and reset the bios also all drivers are up to date. even tho atm im using a older adrenalin version just to see if its driver related.
most of this happens when i watch 2 twitch streams at the same time after like 5min, or 1 stream and a movie/show(vlc or mpc) this happens on both chrome and firefox. i did several bechmarks and stress test without any problems at all, the only games i experienced this so far are LoL and slay the spire. no mans sky, football manager, witcher 3 and several other games were running super smooth.
this happens only when i use 2 monitors, when i use just one(tested on both) everything works as it should, no chrashes or black screen. i also switched cables between hdmi and dp on either monitor, doesnt change anything.
i really hope any one here knows wtf is going on


here are the specs:
Windows 10
AMD Ryzen 5 2400
GGigabyte GA-AX370M-DS3H
Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 570 8GB
Patriot Viper 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-36
LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-95
Cooler Master MasterWatt Lite v2 400W(old one)
RealPower RP600 ECO bronze 80+cucial
samsung and crucial ssd
Samsung C24FG70
AOC 2460G5


----------



## potato580+ (Feb 6, 2020)

your psu seems need an retired ticket, chance to get new one maybe? or you can borrow it from friends and try to sort the issue


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 6, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> your psu seems need an retired ticket, chance to get new one maybe? or you can borrow it from friends and try to sort the issue


i bought a new one, same problem


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Is the card used?


----------



## Countryside (Feb 6, 2020)

So the problem occurs only when you use 2 monitors ? What version of vga drivers are you using.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Turn off hardware acceleration in webbrowsers, cpu is enough to handle them.


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Is the card used?


no. i also checked if maybe the bios was changed but its the original on.



eidairaman1 said:


> Turn off hardware acceleration in webbrowsers, cpu is enough to handle them.


already did that on chrome and ff.



Countryside said:


> So the problem occurs only when you use 2 monitors ? What version of vga drivers are you using.


yes it seems like it. i used the newest adrenalin 20.1.3 i think and the 20 versions before. 
yesterday i wanted to try an older version so i uninstalled everything via ddu after that windows installed 19.20 on its own.
so far i had one crash this morning but since then everything is running smoothly, 2 streams + yt + a game in the background without any problems!
same thing happend some time ago and after i restarted my pc everything went back to being shit..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

So where did you buy the card from?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 6, 2020)

with the ryzen 2400, you do know that has built in graphics?

how are you connecting the two monitors? both to the discreet card? did you disable on-board graphics? what are the temps when your pc crashes with those specific games?

Use GPU-Z to get a log at the time of the crashes.

Didnt someone mention problems when using 4 sticks of ram on ryzen systems?


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> So where did you buy the card from?


 ebay shop



DeathtoGnomes said:


> with the ryzen 2400, you do know that has built in graphics?
> 
> how are you connecting the two monitors? both to the discreet card? did you disable on-board graphics? what are the temps when your pc crashes with those specific games?
> 
> ...


yes i know that and as i said the performance was rather shit in new games, thats why i decided to get a gpu.
yes both connected to the gpu and yes i also disabled the apu.
temps are mostly at around 50°C. it sometimes "crashed" when i didnt even do anything for several minutes other than watching 2 streams


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 7, 2020)

bobomcbob said:


> ebay shop


it likely the card was used for mining and has had the BIOS flashed for it. The fact that it works for some games and not others could mean the seller flashed it back with a usable BIOS but not the original one. @eidairaman1 will be more helpful there, he'll need pics of the stickers and GPU-Z info.


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 7, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> it likely the card was used for mining and has had the BIOS flashed for it. The fact that it works for some games and not others could mean the seller flashed it back with a usable BIOS but not the original one. @eidairaman1 will be more helpful there, he'll need pics of the stickers and GPU-Z info.


yea i read about that but i doubt that but then again i have absolutely no clue about these things.
here are also some gpu-z pics


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Get the sku sticker picture from side of card heatsink please, its by pci connector



bobomcbob said:


> ebay shop
> 
> 
> yes i know that and as i said the performance was rather shit in new games, thats why i decided to get a gpu.
> ...


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 7, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Get the sku sticker picture from side of card heatsink please, its by pci connector


this should be it right?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2020)

verify you have a dual bios switch on edge of card please


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 7, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> verify you have a dual bios switch on edge of card please


when i was looking for solutions, i found this paper in the box, so i pulled the gpu out and looked it up for the switch but couldnt find anything that looked even remotely  like a switch..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2020)

bobomcbob said:


> when i was looking for solutions, i found this paper in the box, so i pulled the gpu out and looked it up for the switch but couldnt find anything that looked even remotely  like a switch..



Take a picture of the card in that position specified in picture, also take a picture of the entire side of the gpu from the backplate on edge where pcie power jacks are-take pic of that entire edge


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 8, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Take a picture of the card in that position specified in picture, also take a picture of the entire side of the gpu from the backplate on edge where pcie power jacks are-take pic of that entire edge


never mind im just blind as fuck.... there is the switch


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2020)

bobomcbob said:


> never mind im just blind as fuck.... there is the switch



Flip it and lets see


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 8, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Flip it and lets see


did that, was running without any problems for like an hour then the same problem occured, monitors went dark and i had to press the reset button


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Pull the heatsink and get a close up of a ram chip make sure info is clear. Replace thermal compound on gpu die, make sure to clean it and the heatsink first before applying fresh compound to gpu die.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 8, 2020)

The crashing sound something is conflicting some where have you tried resetting the bios in order to have a standard stock form to rule out anything and check if the ram is seated correctly?

What motherboard are you using?

Didnt see the spec at the top my bad


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 8, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Pull the heatsink and get a close up of a ram chip make sure info is clear. Replace thermal compound on gpu die, make sure to clean it and the heatsink first before applying fresh compound to gpu die.


have to do that on monday because i dont have any paste or cleaning stuff here.



Edwired said:


> The crashing sound something is conflicting some where have you tried resetting the bios in order to have a standard stock form to rule out anything and check if the ram is seated correctly?
> 
> What motherboard are you using?
> 
> Didnt see the spec at the top my bad


yea i did that i also tested several settings but nothing worked so far.. 
yesterday before i shut down the pc to get the sticker pics everything worked as it should without any flickering, black screens or crashes for like a day(no reboots ofc), a couple minutes after i booted up the pc the problems reappeared


----------



## Edwired (Feb 8, 2020)

Right need to check the event viewer by right clicking the start menu to bring up the sub menu that have a list of things it near the top of that and list down the error that shows in windows logs - system


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 8, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Right need to check the event viewer by right clicking the start menu to bring up the sub menu that have a list of things it near the top of that and list down the error that shows in windows logs - system


okay. have to change the windows language to english first but so far i see alot of kernel erros, the latest is a display error "AMDKMDAP" stopped working. id: 4101 - both monitors went black for a sec. alot of DistributedCOM id: 10016 warnings.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 8, 2020)

Ah the classic 4101 i was having bunch of them before managed to fix that with ease. The 10016 is nothing to worry about it just the windows 10 1909 handled that error as i have bunch of that 10016 with no ill effect from it.

Real fix for the error 4101 is to do with the tdr setting in the registry as it missing from fresh install and it missing again every time you ddu the graphic card drivers which brings back the daunting  error 4101 which windows 10 thinks the graphic card is crashing when it not at all crashing

I send you private message to give ya hand with that


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 8, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Ah the classic 4101 i was having bunch of them before managed to fix that with ease. The 10016 is nothing to worry about it just the windows 10 1909 handled that error as i have bunch of that 10016 with no ill effect from it.
> 
> Real fix for the error 4101 is to do with the tdr setting in the registry as it missing from fresh install and it missing again every time you ddu the graphic card drivers which brings back the daunting  error 4101 which windows 10 thinks the graphic card is crashing when it not at all crashing
> 
> I send you private message to give ya hand with that


i tried that(TdrDelay at 10) with the newest adrenalin version but it didnt help. i will try it again the the current version im using.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 8, 2020)

You need three of the registry settings TdrDelay, TdrDdiDelay and TdrLevel all needs to be reg-dword


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 8, 2020)

ok will try them


----------



## Edwired (Feb 8, 2020)

When you modifed the reg_dword set the base to Decimal it will convert the 3c to 60 once done and reboot the system and test it once it up and running

TdrDelay 3c=(60)
TdrDdiDelay 3c=(60)
TdrLevel 0=(0)

A shown here you may want to zoom in to see it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Change cables


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 9, 2020)

I dont like the look of that Ultron power supply.

I cant find who its made by. Some reviews on amazon are positive while others are not so positive but then i came across this post on Tomshardware

Taken from my link...


> Here's the only decent information I could find of the 600w version (should be similar): https://us.hardware.info/product/229757/ultron-realpower-rp600-eco-silent-600w/testresults
> 
> From 50w to 100% load the 12V rail drops 520mv! This isn't even crossload tests, being more realistic, that number could double. Very crap voltage regulation. Ripple at 100% load is 92mV - although in spec it is a very poor result. These numbers only become worse with age. It can lead to system instabilities and shortened component lifespans.
> It is pretty inefficient and loud.
> ...



Unfortunately the link the user posts leads to a dead end and waybackmachine doesnt work.

I have no solid information to go on other than my intuition i.e - Ive never heard of it, I think its junk. I cant find any information on it apart from listings on retail websites. Guy from Tomshardware tells me its junk. Therefore, it is junk.

Send it back for a refund and replace it with an EVGA 550 B3 - It should be cheaper or more or less the same price. You get a 3 year warranty and its either built by Superflower or FSP -- Both manufacturers are tried and tested and have a more than good reputation amongst the community.

On a side note -- the crashing could also be a memory issue and Ryzen CPUs tend to be fussy with RAM.

Do not enable XMP - go into your bios and input the timings and ram speed MANUALLY


----------



## Edwired (Feb 9, 2020)

We havent heard from him since? SInce i been looking looking around apart from the crashing the motherboard he have seems to have a few posts online about crashing due to bios upgrade and downgrade and ram related


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 10, 2020)

sorry for the late reply but i was testing some things out. so, the error was the amdkmdap error and the solutions is to just put the pcie configuration to gen2/x8. thats enough for me since im gonna sell this piece of shit pc anyway as soon as i get my main one back


----------



## Edwired (Feb 10, 2020)

Suppose it was the motherboard not liking the graphic card at all that abit strange why it was recommend to drop the pcie down to gen2/x8 you be losing abit of speed along with fps loss


----------



## bobomcbob (Feb 11, 2020)

i never ever had problems like this before especially with intel/nvidia.. anyways thank you guys without your help i would still be raging and looking for solutions!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2020)

I cannot trust eBay to sell me anything brand new and by the way out of so many yields you could get a bad a component it doesn't matter if you are intel Nvidia or AMD. So don't blame the brand.

Heck I've seen he wash machine and dryer control board be bad brand new out of the box.  my latest sound card was DOA


----------



## Edwired (Feb 11, 2020)

The thing about ebay is when you send a message about an item and they dont reply or give a answer like i dont know what wrong with it generally mean they broke it and looking for quick money. I bought load from ebay without fail but only a small handful came dead on arrive but lucky to get refund back on the day of receiving the item. Just luck of the draw


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Edwired said:


> The thing about ebay is when you send a message about an item and they dont reply or give a answer like i dont know what wrong with it generally mean they broke it and looking for quick money. I bought load from ebay without fail but only a small handful came dead on arrive but lucky to get refund back on the day of receiving the item. Just luck of the draw



Yes and ive tried to help you get em restored just to find out they were totally abused.

This Thread has gone on long enough.

I'm out


----------



## Edwired (Feb 11, 2020)

I know how you feel bud at least we tried to help out 

Im out of this as well


----------

